# best canister filter



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

just wondering what your guys opinions were on the best canister filter for the price.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ehiem classics. 2213, 2215, and 2217's

Bit of a learning curve for cleaning them, but there bullet proof and quiet


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Rena Filstar all the way. I have an xp4 and love it. Easy to setup and easy to use.
For the love of god please do not but a Fluval. I haven't tried the fx5 but I have a lot of experience with the smaller ones and I hate them!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rena wins for me, then again I've never owned an Eheim so...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Eheim for the win! Pro II 2026 or 2028. Great filters, easy to prime, use, clean, maintain and completely quiet. I have never had an issue with mine and its 6 yrs old now. I own 2 eheim 2028s and a fx5


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got both Eheim (2227) and Rena (xP4)...based on value for the $, Rena is the winner!


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Fluval , I have a fx5 and i love it its easy to set up super quiet and works well


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> Ehiem classics. 2213, 2215, and 2217's
> 
> Bit of a learning curve for cleaning them, but there bullet proof and quiet


IMO...the classics are by far the best deal on the market.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like both xp's and eheim classics
Id have to go with the classics despite the bit higher price since they have stood the test of time and theres still lots of people that have run them for many years longer then xp's have even been around. Both are pretty solid filters for the price


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Eheims classics are the best, as far as complete out of the box filters. I dont think I would buy another rena xp filter.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

fx5 for Large aquariums and magnum 350 for small aquariums


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

never used one but holy crap the fx5 looks like one badass filter.



maknwar said:


> Eheims classics are the best, as far as complete out of the box filters. * I dont think I would buy another rena xp filter.*


wats wrong with the XP series? hope its nothing serious cuz i just ordered one


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

dstrong said:


> never used one but holy crap the fx5 looks like one badass filter.


No this is a bad ass filter. It doesnt turn over as much but it holds 3.3x as much media. The fluval is just a little guy with a big pump.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> never used one but holy crap the fx5 looks like one badass filter.


No this is a bad ass filter. It doesnt turn over as much but it holds 3.3x as much media. The fluval is just a little guy with a big pump.








[/quote]

woooph, 18 liters is a boatload of media. still think the fx5 looks more badass, and its got the chip and whatnot. since its ehiem its probly got the fx5 beat tho.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The fx5 is very bad ass, but its hard to pass up 5+ gallons of media


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

nothing wrong with the rena xp's but I just dont like them. Seem cheap to me.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> The fx5 is very bad ass, but its hard to pass up 5+ gallons of media


agreed


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> Ehiem classics. 2213, 2215, and 2217's
> 
> Bit of a learning curve for cleaning them, but there bullet proof and quiet


You just hit the nail on the head, I've got three of them 2213's and a 2217


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Rena all the way.... Very simple to use.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

my favourite has always been renas. XP3 and XP4


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

i just ordered a rena xp3. i hope it dont leak(ive heard a few reviews about leaky o-rings), im really stoked tho. cant wait to try it out.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

dstrong said:


> i just ordered a rena xp3. i hope it dont leak(ive heard a few reviews about leaky o-rings), im really stoked tho. cant wait to try it out.


Mines never leaked... at it's been about 2 yrs. Even if it does they're very easy to replace.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Marineland canisters are my favorite. Silent, can clean them with my eyes closed and have never had any problems with them.

I have a Rena XP3 as well and I really dont like them. I find they have an awkward priming system. They are not as quite as the Marinelands. Also when I make a water change on my tank I keep all my filters running and air gets into the Rena I then need to prime it again not the case with the Marineland. I also do not trust the sealing on them as much as I do on the Marinelands. The only thing I like about them is that I run it with a Rena Smart heater and I find this the best heating system.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My xp3 has never had a problem, when i though it had a problem it was just trapped air, and i was like wtf? thought it was broken. But thats when i didn;t ave a clue about filters, but its all good now cos now i know what to do if i have the same problem. I would say thats about the only thing you're gonna get, is trapped air. Mine has never leaked or anything else.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

good to hear


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the fluval FX5 but if you don't want one that big I'd go with an Rena XP. I havn't had any exp with Ehiem's but I do hear very good things about them.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I like my Eheim 3e i can pulse the flow and set bio cycles during the night. check it out http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=ehei...emb=0&aq=f#


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

rena and fluval..FX5 is very strong!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> I like my Eheim 3e i can pulse the flow and set bio cycles during the night. check it out http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=ehei...emb=0&aq=f#


I also think my Eheim 3e is great. I'm just not sure about the "for the money" part, unless you pick up a used one like I did. Definitely a lot of whistles and bells to play with though.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

gotta love eheim filters have 2 2028 models on my 125 gallon tank.and 2215 on my 39 gallon bow tank.water is always crystal clear.they run silent and durable as hell also =0


----------

